# Trinket



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

This is my baby, Trinket. He's from Divine and is an absolute joy! Angela did such a good job with him. He's a cuddle bug, but a complete ham at the same time. He's the definition of mommy's boy and just loves to be with me. I'm absolutely in love!

The first picture is him at 10 weeks when I saw his picture on the website. The other pictures are of him at 13-14 weeks. I've had him for about a week and a half. He's 17 weeks old today! 

This is a video of him with a little green shirt




 
and this is a video of him after his first bath




 
Enjoy!
xoxo


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

The last picture, not the first, is of him at 10 weeks. 
Opps!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!! what a doll!! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what a doll!!! LOVE Trinket!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Annie i'm so happy for you and little Trinket...he is just a little doll baby! :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh Annie, he is adorable!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's so adorable.:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm in love!!!:wub::wub: I could kiss that little boy all day long!!! :yes: Love the videos!! More, more!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Precious, precious boy! :wub: 

Congrats!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you guys so much! He's definately a little treasure! :wub:

April- I'll be sure and keep them coming!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my, is he a little love:web: His name is darling too and fits him perfectly.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Annie, he's just adorable!! Candy sends kisses:wub::wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So happy for you Annie! Trinket is a doll, and I just love the name! Glad he is such a lovebug too!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Trinket sure is a winner!!!:wub::wub:.He is sooooooooooooocute!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Absolutley Adorable!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Trinket is adorable.....such a cute face and dark pigmentation!!! So active and sweet!!!!:wub:


----------



## Elana (Dec 17, 2010)

He is adorable. I love his name!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

He is just beautiful... :wub::wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

He's adorable! You both are going to have lots of fun and I'm looking forward to whatching him grow.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Precious! I love his name, too.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!
He's adorable!! :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you guys so much! When I was looking for a pup, I found his picture on a different breeders site. I just looked at him and right then I decided his name was Trinket. lol I didn't even know if he was still available at that point! Thankfully he was and he got to be my little Trinkey. 

Jocelyn- He sends Candy little puppy kisses right back!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Trinket is really adorable. Congratulations!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

He's just darling! A perfect little boy. Congrats!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

AWW Trinket is such a doll!! :wub::wub: loved it when he ran off so happily with his loot hehehe, silly boy!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh he is sooooooooooooooo precious!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Annie -- he is just adorable. Love both videos, but couldn't stop smiling and laughing about how he didn't give up on getting the ribbons. He's going to be handful.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Annie he's adorable:smootch:he has the cutest face and little fluffy butt:wub: lol
I'm so happy for you


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, no wonder you instantly fell in love with that face! He's adorable. He's so full of spunk...not being able to get the ribbon, but grabbing a whole bag and then escaping with it! :HistericalSmiley:And what a GREAT name. Once I hear a fabulous name like that, I regret that I didn't think of it!!!!!!!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Oh, Annie, Trinket is just adorable!!

I was delighted to see his videos!!!!

Congratulations!!!!

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

He's adorable! So happy for you and Trinket both!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you all so much! I'm glad others love Trinket as I do. I'm so proud of him! Yesterday, I tried to teach him to sit. I tried in three different sessions, so I probably tried to get him to sit about 10 times. Each time I had to put his butt down for him because he just wouldn't sit no matter how long I sat there waiting for him to. Today, I tried again. He got it the first time! He must have slept on it because he did it, no fail, five times in a row! I even moved to different places in my apartment to try it. He didn't trip up. I'm just so proud!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a cutie, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Beyond happy for you!!! What a total lovebug!!!!! Congrats and best wishes!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Annie, you already know how ADORABLE I think Trinket is...but these new pictures and videos made me fall even more in love with him. How precious is he!! I'm SO SO SO happy for you...after all those months of waiting and everything you went through to get this little guy, you totally deserve the perfect puppy...and perfect he is!!! Congrats again!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He is as cute as everyone is saying Annie. So happy that it ended well for you and little Trinket. He also seems smart!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Trinket is so cute!!!:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww he is a cutie for sure , iloved the video n his spunky self , great name too , im so happy u are happy w ur baby ! keep them pics coming .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub: Annie, I love little Trinket so much. I know you must be over the moon with him. He's so cute - perfect little face and body and then he certainly has spunk -- and unlike Lou Grant, I love spunk. When you took the ribbon away and he then got up, pulled the bag out and took off with it all I could think was, "You will have your hands full." He's a little devil dog :wub2: who is very smart and resourceful. Now is a perfect window to teach him different commands -- I think Drop It should be high on your list after the grab and run video. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Will love seeing him grow up. Thanks for posting the videos. And he, an you, will get used to the bath. Make it fun and quiet and you can use some treats if you need to for good behavior.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh. My. Goodness. :OMG!::faint:*
Trinket is *so* absolutely adorable! :wub2: I love both of the videos of him, especially the one where he is getting into trouble!  He is just perfect, I'm so happy for you!!! You must be over the moon (and exhausted) in love with him! :heart:

I love the boys the best...Preston is also a Mommy's Boy...and he is the perfect little Maltese, a total sweetheart. :supacool: Before I got London (my terror girl) and Preston, I had another male named Benson and he was just as perfect as Preston is. He unfortunately was diagnosed with a liver shunt and did not live to see his 2nd birthday. I still miss him every single day (he has been gone over 3 years now) but he is the dog that made me fall in love with Maltese forever so I am thankful for the time I had with him! :tender:

I look forward to seeing many more photos of your new little guy! Congrats! :dothewave:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a little cutie!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Miss Annie,
I am so happy for you.
He is so cute :wub:
Congrats


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Aw, he's adorable. :wub:


----------



## jimenezb88 (Oct 24, 2008)

Omg cutest lil tiny maltese ever lol he is so adorable how he grabbed the bag and ran away with it lol so cute.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Miss_Annie said:


> Thank you all so much! I'm glad others love Trinket as I do. I'm so proud of him! Yesterday, I tried to teach him to sit. I tried in three different sessions, so I probably tried to get him to sit about 10 times. Each time I had to put his butt down for him because he just wouldn't sit no matter how long I sat there waiting for him to. Today, I tried again. He got it the first time! He must have slept on it because he did it, no fail, five times in a row! I even moved to different places in my apartment to try it. He didn't trip up. I'm just so proud!!


Hooray!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Congratulations on your first "sit"! I know I was bursting with pride the first time Gracie "got it". Doesn't it feel great? That's so interesting that his little brain must have processed it overnight.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh wow- what a CUTIE!!! Please post lots of photos of him growing up! I love the look of Divine's Maltese...I fell in love with the breed completely by daydreaming over all their photos so many years ago. If I were in the US and getting another, they would be at the top of my list!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Trinket is so adorable, he will be addicting like potato chips: you will want more and more fluffs after him.

Glad you got the fluff of your life,

Sammy


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awwww he is TOO cute. I love the name hehe. And Nelson does exactly the same thing with stuff he shouldn't have. And then runs with it. Too funny!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Trinket says thank you for all the kind complements!! 

He's still just as cute as ever, but is deciding he wants to be wild! lol He now puts up a struggle when I brush him. Apparently, it's a pretty fun game!


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

oh my!!!Trinket is so cute! ADORABLE. Mr personality :wub: I just want to pick him up and give him a hug.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh that cute little button! I love his name too...so enjoyed looking at his video April..especially the part when he grabs the bag and runs! He is precious, congratulations! I know you've been waiting a long time for your boy! And he is very special!:wub:


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

His face is beautiful but he is from divine so of course he is beautiful.


----------



## Heatherlynn77 (Mar 3, 2011)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

i just love your cutie pie :wub:


----------

